# Question about Diorama making.



## LocutusOfBorg (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello :wave:. So I'm planning on doing a Diorama for a 1:12th scale Tyrell 003. Does anyone know what i can use to recreate road for a Diorama this scale? (Going to be a Cevert tribute.) 

Thanks!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

LOB, I don't really build car models, but I do remember reading once where someone found a perfect textured wallpaper. It had a very fine 'pebbling' texture to it so he painted it the appropriate color and...*VIOLA**!* Instant Highway.

Maybe something like this could help?

Good Luck!

Carl-

*P.S. I saw this so long ago I'm not sure if it wasn't shelf paper he used maybe.* Wish I could be more help.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't help, I don't know what a Tyrell 003 is.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Several ideas for scaled road surface-
Paint the surface dark gray first, then stand back and overspray black so that the paint dries somewhat in the air before hitting the surface. If you are trying to show a street with lanes use the black to create the darker stripes you see on the real road surfaces (no road has an even coloring because vehicle traffic adds oil/smoke and tires alter surface grime)

Another way to add realistic texture is to take a small broom/dustpan like you get at autostores for cleaning the cars interior and brush an actual road surface. it is covered in fine particles and these can be spray glued to a surface as well.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

mr-replica said:


> I'm sorry I can't help, I don't know what a Tyrell 003 is.


It's a race car. That knowledge is not essential to answer his question, which is "How do I make a road in 1/12 scale?". You're just wasting everyone's time with that sort of post, but I suspect that was your aim...

For 1/12 roadway, I'd use some cheap garnet sandpaper in about 120 grit. Staple it down so it doesn't curl, then give it a thick coat of house paint (latex or enamel - whatever you have lying around or can purchase in a 1-pint touch-up can. Colour does not matter, but you can use black or dark grey if you like. This will fill in the grit somewhat making a better scale effect. Then, once it's dried thoroughly, spray it with the colour you want and weather appropriately. Note that garnet paper is not wet-or-dry, so if you use latex house paint, apply one thick coat with a roller and let it set or you will lift the grit, as the glue is usually water soluble. If needed, you can apply more after it's dry.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Like mr-replica I have no idea what a Tyrell is. Nor to what a Cevert refers to.

Regardless of that my first question would be what type of road are you wanting?

A dirt road, a highway with white/yellow lines, a city street, a race track, modern day, turn of the century, war zone, peace time, etc.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i'd also suggest black 'wet n dry' sandpaper for asphalt. you might want to look at some sort of scraping tool to make kerbs (imagine a blade with a shaped section cut out would leave behind a long trail of the same shape) like they do for concrete edging.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

At this scale, I'd only use wet'n'dry paper if you're trying to replicate a freshly paved asphalt roadway. an interesting technique I've used in the past is to lay down tar seams using black artist's acrylic piped through a diabetic insulin syringe. This works for smaller scales, but you'd need a larger needle for 1/12 scale a nice trick might to be to replicate a patch in the paving by using my garnet paper technique to show older pavement with a patch made of black wet'n'dry surrounded by a tar seam...


----------



## LocutusOfBorg (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry been busy. But like a road course like Watkins Glen. I was going to try to do (For a diorama show thats coming up.) A tribute to Francois Cevert (Former Tyrell Formula 1 driver.) by recreating the photo of him waving to Helen stewart (Wife of Legend Jackie Stewart.) I have the materials so far for the pit wall, mechanics and pit box. But the wallpaper idea sounds good. or the sandpaper idea. 

Im trying to get a race surface.


----------

